# A Strange Tale!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well I know I have only just joined this site, but I have a very strange tale to tell based on owning my RV for about five and half hours!

I have been in contact with Winnebago before getting the vehicle trying to get info on the previous owners but they tell me that privacy laws in the States prevents them giving my details to the previous owners!

Anyway got the RV home with mishap as you will see on previous thread. Started going through every knock and cranny and guess what I found!!! Two passports and a Cruise Line ticket dated January 25th 1997! Armed with this information which included an address in Minnesota I tried to find the two people but to no avail. So I sent an email to the local newspaper telling the story! To my utter amazement I received an email back from the editor whom I contacted, to tell me his sister in law is married to the man's son! Bizarre! What a small world!

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The contacts of the press has no limits.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Which just goes to show that you are never safe with the press around :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Never marry a woman who's brother is a journalist :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

that is so spooky is sounds like something out of the twilight zone :lol:

[stream:0bcf117a55]http://faultgame.com/images/twilzone.wav[/stream:0bcf117a55]

MHS....Rob


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thought you may like to see the picture of us holding the passports and cruise line tickets. This is the picture that will go with the story in America.

When I get a copy I will post it as well.

Chris


----------

